# *WARNING* pictures of chicks



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

my little chicks finally decided to bust on out


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Awwwww yayyyy congrats papa! Lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Your signature seems to match the expression on mom's face. Your warning didn't work, I see chickenmommy has always found your post! So I suppose Tony will find it too!


----------



## tonykummrow (Mar 26, 2016)

Cute little buggers for sure


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He cheated, he let the hen do the hatching. Afterall the girls know how to do this hatching thing up right.

Congrats to you and little Roscoe.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

so i got home late last night and had 7 more! 11 total. 12 of the 13 eggs have hatched but one chick did not make it through the night. i would say the mommas did pretty well


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Aww. I hate it when chicks don't make it. Congrats on the rest!


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I love it. Great pic Rosco and congrats on a job well done...mama hen too!


----------



## jstringerrn75 (Oct 24, 2015)

Congrats! That is so awesome!


----------



## SunshineAcre (Apr 14, 2016)

Absolutely adorable! How fun!


----------

